# Greetings from Denton TX



## Ben Rodriguez (Jan 31, 2009)

I found this message board from Bro. Stewart's signature at the freemason pride board.

My name is Ben, 22 years young, currently working on my memory work, I was brought to light in Jan 15 of this year, and I am interested in attending EA degrees, I will be visiting the lodge in Justin next week and the Carrollton lodge the following week.

Any other questions, ask away, God bless!

_Ben_


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcom Brother Ben, If there is any thing I can help you with just ask.
Brother Jerry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 31, 2009)

Greetings Ben! I'm certainly glad that you found your way over to this site. You will now have a better chance to meet and interact with Brethren closer to you!

I look forward to your contributions here in the future!


----------



## Bro Mike (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello from Austin.  I spent many (a few too many if you ask my parents) good years at good ol' UNT.  

Good luck on the memory work.


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome Brother...glad to have you here.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot for such a warm welcome brothers!


----------



## RJS (Jan 31, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome Brother!  is the freemasons pride back up?


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## trwigg (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice to have you here, keep up the work


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Feb 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Welcome Brother!  is the freemasons pride back up?



As far as I know, it sure is:  http://freemasonpride.com/index.php?

Check it out and see if it works for ya!


----------



## isaiah65 (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome brother


----------

